# John Deere Kit by Robert Best



## Ken K (Mar 19, 2013)

I have this kit, which said in web, was made in 1986, and need some help:
1. The ignitor casting is not usable, and there are very few dimensions, on the hand drawn drawings. Does any one, have any pictures of the ignitor, they can share, so I can use them, to make one.
2. There are a lot of pictures of the engine, but I need the details on the gear train, inside the crankcase. Can any one help, is this area.
Ken K


----------



## Mike N (Mar 19, 2013)

Ken K said:


> I have this kit, which said in web, was made in 1986, and need some help:
> 1. The ignitor casting is not usable, and there are very few dimensions, on the hand drawn drawings. Does any one, have any pictures of the ignitor, they can share, so I can use them, to make one.
> 2. There are a lot of pictures of the engine, but I need the details on the gear train, inside the crankcase. Can any one help, is this area.
> Ken K


Do you have the 1/2 scale 1 1/2HP kit? Approx. 10" Flywheels?
If so I have the same kit, I will check to see if my plans are more complete.  I plan on using a spark plug like the 1923 Engine had.


----------



## Ken K (Mar 19, 2013)

The plans say it is a 1/3 scale, of a 1 HP engine.
Ken K


----------



## idahoan (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Ken

I have an original ignitor that I could take some pictures of if that would help.

Dave


----------



## Ken K (Mar 21, 2013)

Some pictures of the ignitor would be very helpful. If you could include a 6" scale in the picture, it would help to determine the scale.
Ken K


----------



## rodue (Mar 21, 2013)

I know the igniter can be a problem I said in the drawings that afull size engine would be a great help. My sugestion to you is to convert it to a spark plug engine. You can convert it to the ignitor after you have more information. You can put a wiping  point sytem off the fly wheel and use a buzz coil. This engine can be seen runing by going in to Google At [MVI_1611 John Deere]
I made two engines 1/3 scale and 1/4 scale I asume you have the 1/3 one. You can also see it on this web site by going to,
first run and its the second picture.
Bob
I can help you, send me a privet message.


----------



## idahoan (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Ken

Here some pictures of the ignitor; the green ones are on my restored 1.5 hp engine and the other one is a spare. Let me know if you need detailed photos and/or measurements of any of the parts.

Dave


----------

